# Safflower



## Safflower (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi. Safflower here.

Why "safflower" ?

Simply because I use Safflower oil to clean my face. It is high in linoleic acid, which helps prevents my sebum from hardening, thus reducing pimple formation.



Currently married for 5 years. 
2 young children.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well hi there!

See you around the forum!


----------

